# Blue Ameraucana boy or girl?



## jzervas92 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a blue ameraucana chick and I was told it is a month old and is definitely a pullet. But I'm not so sure that what I was told is true, so I wanted some more opinions. What do you guys think is she a girl? Is the breed correct? She looks a little small to be a month old. All the pictures are of one chick.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I agree with bee.


----------



## jzervas92 (Sep 7, 2013)

I had a feeling I got stuck with a boy! My neighbors live to close to me so I'm going to have to re home him. It's a shame I was really looking forward to the blue eggs!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I doesn't look like a Blue Ameraucana to me. It might be a Splash Ameraucana?? I may be wrong.


----------



## jzervas92 (Sep 7, 2013)

The person I got it from said it was "pure" blue but it's probably not


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I had blue, blue Wheaton, splash, Wheaton, but I still can't tell you which it looked like at that age. I'm sure it's not a full blue. Looks pretty though. Also... You never know about our opinions. It could very well be a hen. Wait a couple weeks before you re home her.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Well said Jennifer.


----------



## jzervas92 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's gonna be interesting to see what he or she turns out to be! I'm gonna wait till he crows before I re home him. Thanks for all the responses! I have my fingers crossed that it turns out to be a girl!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

For me, Ameraucanas have to be older to tell sex, that pea comb throws me off!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Not an Ameraucana, shanks and feet wrong color. My Ameraucana were slate of shanks and feet from the day I bought the day-old chicks. My Blue-wheaton girl had lenthwise chick-stripes, w/a black stripe horizontal across each eye. The black (or dark grey) stripes quickly widened until that was the only color on the head.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kjohnstone said:


> Not an Ameraucana, shanks and feet wrong color. My Ameraucana were slate of shanks and feet from the day I bought the day-old chicks. My Blue-wheaton girl had lenthwise chick-stripes, w/a black stripe horizontal across each eye. The black (or dark grey) stripes quickly widened until that was the only color on the head.


I thought those feet looked fishy too, but, been a while since I have had little Ameraucanas. Could not remember if their color "grew" with them as an EE does.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like it will still be a cute chick!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's my blue Wheaton at 8 months old. She lays a nice medium blue egg.
















This is a pic of my Wheaton that turned out to be a rooster.. I thought it was a hen til 3.5 months!!!









You just never know. I bought a blue and it was 5 months before it started filling out. I thought it was a hen the whole time.. Didn't crow til 10 months!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty chickens though


----------

